# Names, Phrases, Places, of long Ago.



## imp (Sep 8, 2015)

Do any of these phrases or names jingle a little bell somewhere? Tell Us!

Katzenjammer Kids

Olive Oyl

Mister Yell & Cuss

Nancy

1506, nix, nix!

General Warthog

Ming the Merciless

Sergio Mendes

High and Mighty

Fudgesicle

Henry

Mr. Throwover

Princess Aura

Walvet

Adhesium

My brain is now at rest, temporarily. All may be searched undoubtedly, but let's see what we can rem,ember! I pulled these at random out of my,. er.....old lingering memory!     imp


Edit:  Senator Claghorn!

The Great Gildersleeve


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Katzenjammer Kids- Sunday comics. Mother was fat and wore her hair in a bun. Father had a shoe brush mustache. Funny thing is, I can't remember the kids.

Olive Oyle- An easy one. Popeye's skinny, flat chested "Goyle".

Nancy- Little round headed girl. Wore bangs. Her boyfriend was Sluggo.

Ming the Merciless- Vaguely Asiatic evil villain from Flash Gorden. Wore a pointed goatee. Resembled Satan or a TV Evangelist.
Princess Aura also from Flash Gorden? Not sure on that.

Henry- Another comic, but I don't remember anything about it.

Senator Claghorn and The Great Gildersleeve- Blustery type characters from radio shows and later some TV. Now appearing in Washington DC

That's all I've got. The rest must be _after _my time.

All brought to me from my personal archives by that little man who lives in my brain.You know the one. When you give up trying to remember the name of that actress. The little man goes off to search unbidden and three days later the name suddenly pops into your head out of nowhere.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2015)

Nope none of those ...except for Olive Oyl...everyone knows she was popeyes' g/f...


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2015)

Old enough to know most of them.:sentimental:


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 14, 2015)

I didn't do too good but this is what I remember:

Olive Oyl- Popeye's girlfriend

Fudgesicle - a chocolate ice cream on a stick and it was good!


----------

